# Worksaver pto stump grinder with dull teeth. What to do?



## Manugoss (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi 

I have a new Worksaver stump grinder that uses the following kind of teeth:







The wheel has 33 teeth and some of them get duller as I grind stumps. It costs 15$ a tooth to buy new ones. I am wondering if I can sharpen them and how to do it (Do I sharpen the top part or do I sharpen the vertical part). Can a green wheel on an angle grinder or on a bench grinder do the trick? I heard of retiping? Is that carbide tooth common? Thanks

Manuel


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks almost like the sandvik teeth I use.

To sharpen, if there is enough carbide left, grind the steel back with a regular grinder wheel then grind the carbide with a green wheel or a diamond wheel. You can grind the tops of the carbide and the face of the carbide as well to get them to match.

Don't forget to wear your mask as carbide dust is VERY bad for you to breath.


----------

